# exhaust



## BBTeamWaterfowl (Apr 12, 2009)

Ok i have a 92 nissan hardbody and i want to get rid of the stock exhaust. What could i do to make it as loud as possible? Should i just strait pipe it all the way or would putting a glasspack muffler give it a little more tone? Any opinions appreciated. Thanks


----------



## 4X4D21 (Mar 9, 2009)

I have staright pipe with glasspack believe it or not. And it sounds like a truck, it is quite loud


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

BBTeamWaterfowl said:


> Ok i have a 92 nissan hardbody and i want to get rid of the stock exhaust. What could i do to make it as loud as possible? Should i just strait pipe it all the way or would putting a glasspack muffler give it a little more tone? Any opinions appreciated. Thanks


I increased my exhaust tubing to 2.25" when I added headers and I'm running a Magnaflow 6" round x 14" long straight thru perforated tube muffler is not loud it's deep! Try thier 18" if you want it quiet! While you're at it, throw in a Carsound/Magnaflow Cat!


----------



## 4X4D21 (Mar 9, 2009)

I have mine expanded to a 2.5 straight like i said with a glasspack and it is loud


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm a bit curious, Would adding headers to a 2.4L motor really increase horsepower noticeably? And if one did decide to add headers, would that be all he'd have to add or would adding other extras and spending more cash be required??? Also would an exhaust leak cause loss of horsepower or loss of gas mileage?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Nissanman7166 said:


> I'm a bit curious, Would adding headers to a 2.4L motor really increase horsepower noticeably? And if one did decide to add headers, would that be all he'd have to add or would adding other extras and spending more cash be required??? Also would an exhaust leak cause loss of horsepower or loss of gas mileage?


Installing a header will generally give you around 8 to 12 HP increase. To complement the header, install a high flow CAT-back exhaust system. You'll feel the difference from mid-range on up.

A sizable exhaust leak will affect the O2 sensor operation which could affect MPG.


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

thanks. . . guess I'll start considering it. Just gotta set aside the money.


----------



## sl33py240sx (Mar 24, 2009)

my only tip is try not to get the farting sound out of the muffler, let the sound coming out of the exhaust just be the engine power not some hollow ass muffler that sounds like it took some laxatives and has gas all day because that will sound real ricerish


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm not looking to make the truck loud. I realize its only a 4 cyl and definitely dont want my truck to sound like those annoying "ghetto" cars going down the road pretending to be in some kind of racing club. I think those people are retarded and look rediculous. Like for instance, I saw a geo metro the other day goin down the road with one of those fat mufflers coming out the back; sounded like a bee with ADHD. lol 
definitely not looking for that. I'm a lil too mature for that. just looking to help the truck breathe better and maybe let a couple extra horses loose.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

3inch exhaust no mufflers or cat. Thats what i run


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

2.25" tubing, Magnaflow 6" round, 18" long muffler fit like stock or Super turbo DynoMax muffler, Magnaflow cat, K&N intake filter, Nissan Motorsport cam, and headers either Pacesetters or Doug Thorley, you'll be cruisin with authority!


----------

